

Ask HN: Favorite Dev Conference Talk Videos? - superplussed

What are the best conference talk videos that you have seen?  Which have you learned the most from?  Here are a few of my favorites.<p>[1] Paul Irish - Fluent 2012: Paul Irish, &quot;Javascript Development Workflow of 2013&quot;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=f7AU2Ozu8eo<p>[2] Sandi Metz - SOLID Object-Oriented Design<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.confreaks.com&#x2F;videos&#x2F;240-goruco2009-solid-object-oriented-design<p>[3] Lea Verou - More CSS secrets: Another 10 things you may not know about CSS<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;52882799
======
petercooper
Did you know Paul did a talk at Fluent 2013 just a few weeks ago where he
revisited that talk and looked at how what he said had come true (or not)?
It's also very good :-)

